
Can You Trademark a Hashtag? - tantalor
http://www.thebrandprotectionblog.com/can-trademark-hashtag/
======
tantalor
Context
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12233336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12233336)

